# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >   Transfert d'un objet d'une JSP vers une Servlet

## biohazard

Bonjour!

Dans une premire servlet, je cre un objet que je redirige vers une 1re JSP,  l'aide d'un setAttribute ("objet", objet) et d'un requestDispatcher. La rcupration de cet objet dans la JSP se passe trs bien, mais j'aurai besoin de transfrer cet objet dans une autre Servlet (appel par la JSP, en cliquant sur un bouton). Comment faire? Faut-il crer une session?

Marci de votre aide!

----------


## Nahiam

IL suffit de mettre ton objet en session, et si dans ta jsp tu modifies des attributs de ton objet, tu dois rcuprer ces modifications sur ta servlet (via la request) et mettre  jour ton objet.

----------


## biohazard

Marci pour ta rponse!

J'ai essay de mettre mon objet en session dans ma JSP. En gros a fait a:

MonObjet objet = (MonObjet)request.getAttribute("mon_objet"); // je rcupre l'objet crer dans la servlet

{ code HTML de ma JSP}

session.setAttribute ("mon_objet", objet); // cration de la session


Ensuite dans la servlet appele par cette JSP:

MonObjet objet= (MonObjet)request.getAttribute ("mon_objet");

Mais a plante!  ::(:  J'ai une NullPointerException, et quand j'cris
MonObjet objet= (MonObjet)session.getAttribute ("mon_objet"); a plante aussi, il ne reconnat pas "session". 

Comment faire? Je dois recrer l'objet? Merci encore!

----------


## SEMPERE Benjamin

Je crois si je me trompe pas que quand tu get un objet de la session avec getAttribute, il faut le remettre apres avec setAttribute mais la j en suis pas sur, moi je fais a et a marche!!

A+

----------


## sylvain_neus

quand tu fais ca :



```
HttpSession session = req.getSession&#40;&#41;;
```

tu recupere ta session en cours, et il t'en cre une s'il n'y a pas de session en cours.

voila

----------


## thibaut

Il faut faire :



```
HttpSession session = request.getSession&#40;&#41;;
```




> Je crois si je me trompe pas que quand tu get un objet de la session avec getAttribute, il faut le remettre apres avec setAttribute mais la j en suis pas sur, moi je fais a et a marche!!


La je pense que c'est faux, pour enlever un objet en session:

- soit la session devient invalide et est dtruite, 

- soit tu fais un remove explicite...

A+

----------


## SEMPERE Benjamin

Ok a tester mais je te fais confiance  :o 
A+

----------


## biohazard

Merci beaucoup! Tout marche trs bien...

----------

